# We need some help talking in a friend into going to his first ASA shoot



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

This Bo Bob guy sounds like a "tool".


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

He is .You need to cast your vote .:mg:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Well you know they named a street after him &#55357;&#56876;. He definitely could contend, once he's broken everyone's arrows &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Btw Bob, just checked rules and Unknown stayed at 45, Open A is now 50. They do have Senior known John, hmmm.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Ya I know that it 45 Max ,they did away with the limited class .

It's not like your going to shot in it anyway Nick .

Just a little heads up if he does go with us and you end up shooting with him ,don't let him pull your arrows .:mg: He can shoot real good ,I think he would do well shooting unlimited class.

Only 4 votes so far .


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I would love to see him in ky


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I suppose everyone should attend at least one National just to see how it is and what's to see. I went once and made up my mind it wasn't for me. Over 5 hours on the road just to get there. Over night stay for two days. Metropolis is always hot, 95 degrees for the two days I was there and not that I really suffered as there was plenty of cold water available. But 4 hours to shoot 20 targets and do it again the next day. The walks to G and H ranges felt like a mile and then walk back. Didn't get to see the Pro Shoot Off, didn't even know where it was or when they shot.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Your in the same boat as me lol...I'm trying to get my friends to come to a asa instead of IBO too.


----------



## venisonjunky (Jun 8, 2013)

I have found if you have to beg and pay for somebody to go they really aren't interested or he is scared . Better to just leave him at home save your money and have fun !


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

A lot of people are intimidated by big shoots. I had a couple guys trying to get me to go to the IBO indoor worlds, and I thought no way I'll come in last! People don't realize that people of all abilities go to these shoots. You only live once get out there and enjoy it


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Nochance your exactly right ,I have talked to some of the locals at the ASA shoots .They come to watch but they dont think there good enough to compete .If everyone would just go they would see how much fun they would have .

I'm not the best shot I don't put the time into it that it would take to win one,my best ever finish in a ASA shoot is 9th place .I stay in the middle of the pack most of the time .I just do it to have fun,and meet some great archers .

Plus check out all the venders and stock up on stuff I need for the upcoming season .Plus you can talk to a lot of the top shooter in the world .I always shoot the team shoot's I have shot with Dan Mcarthy , Ginger Moorehead , Scott Price , Katlyn Price , Mike Davis , Dan Reaner ,Nathen Brooks just to name some of them .

If you catch a pro just out walking around you can ask them just about anything ,I Have talk to Jeff Hopkins , Levi Morgan , Jessie Morehead ,Tim Gillingham and lots more .There all great and most are more than willing to help you out if you have a question


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

go bo bob you'll never know if your good enough to shoot with the big boys if you don't try. sounds like you got good friends. oh well if you go, you go. if not stay home but don't ever say what IF..........


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Come to Ky. and enjoy shooting with your friends, but be careful this 3D stuff is addictive.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can he get a kitchen pass? That is the question. :wink:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think you hit the nail on the head Dave ,no kitchen pass for poor BoBob.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

J


venisonjunky said:


> I have found if you have to beg and pay for somebody to go they really aren't interested or he is scared . Better to just leave him at home save your money and have fun !


Bobs a big boy, he's not scared of much, however he is scared of his wife :zip:


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

shootstraight said:


> J
> 
> Bobs a big boy, he's not scared of much, however he is scared of his wife :zip:


Sounds like a good reason to go then .:zip:


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Wifey rule 101- it is easier to beg for forgiveness ......than to plead for permission......WORD!!!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

It is simple math...........

1. "Bo Bob" is short for "Bo Peep Bob"? Everyone thinks it's a spin off of "Bow Bob" but they be wrong. 
2. His head isn't the only thing that has no hair!! 
1+2=3
3. Bo Peep Bob is hairless.

The natural order of the world says Hairless Bo Peep's CAN'T shoot in big tournaments. :becky: It's fundamentally impossible...........................


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Yikes,information overload


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Feeling the love!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You know it!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Well it worked I just got off the phone with Bob and he is going .Now all we have to do is find a room mine only has a king size bed ,I have to draw the line somewhere .I dont mind sharing a room but my bed thats another thing .


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Bo Bob,.... Just jump in! You will have a blast!! If you don't go, they might change your screen name to "No-Go Bo Bob"!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Well Bob's wife found us a room in Corbin .Will be staying at the Hampton inn .

If anyone is planning on going dont wait any longer to book a room there all gone in London .I called all around looking only rooms to be had in London are smoking rooms ,so if you smoke or dont mind smoke you might find something .All the none smoking rooms are booked .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm in! Room is booked. Just got to register soon. 
Really looking forward to it. I shot with John-in- VA and Shootstraight and a a number of other guys for years. They have all been to many of these shoots.
I'm really looking forward to it!!!!

Thanks for the kick in the pants John!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Your welcome Bob I'm sure you will have a great time and finish well the way you shoot .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Your welcome Bob I'm sure you will have a great time and finish well the way you shoot .


Goal number one. 

Come back with all my arrows!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm sure you will Bob . It's no different than any shot you have been to ,just more shooters is all .Don't over think it and you will do great I'm sure .


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> Goal number one.
> 
> Come back with all my arrows!!


Pin nocks are illegal..


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Pin nocks are illegal..


Good thing I didnt register yet.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

That's only in the sr open class , Your good .


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

John-in-VA said:


> That's only in the sr open class , Your good .


No, they can use them in that class, you just get hit in the nutsack with a sack of oranges if someone deflects off your arrow. :mg:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Bob said he's pulling arrows so he should be good by Sunday , everyone will be out of arrows by than .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Bob said he's pulling arrows so he should be good by Sunday , everyone will be out of arrows by than .


Think the other shooters will catch on.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Not a chance , Your good to go .


----------

